# freebsd-update-server requirements



## da1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm experimenting with https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/freebsd-update-server/ 

I initially created a 4GB RAM (ESX) vm to test it out but I soon noticed that I had to increase the RAM to 32GB, in order to avoid having a full swap.

I could not find any information regarding the requirements for the freebsd-update-server.

Does anyone know of such a list?

PS: I would also like to head from others that use this software (opinions, thoughts, etc).


----------



## shepherdAZ (Jan 12, 2016)

Some discussion of spec here:
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2015-November/269095.html

I bookmarked this last year, but have yet to try it out:
https://james-woods.github.io/freebsd-update-server.html


----------



## da1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Damn, how did I miss that. Thx!


----------

